# sunrise surf plans foiled



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Had plans for hitting the Galveston surf at daylight, arrived around 4:30am to cast for some bait....bait i was after werent there because it was low tide. So i figured i should take a power nap...woke up in a ball of sweat with the sun beating down in my truck at 8:30am.....(angry at myself ), i drove to the seawall and "as i expected" the surf was perfect for fishing. ...ended up only casting just a few times from a rock groin and called it a "botched morning"......so i just went to my almost guaranteed flounder hole and got 2, lost 1 and tossed one..


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Lost 2 caught 2..........weird bite today.....they would take the bait but wouldn't commit to it I waited forever probably two minutes and barely hook these 2


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally...something other than flounder.,....,.also there is tons of bait but where are the trout?


----------

